# Suche gute Brandungsrute????!!!



## Sebastian G (17. März 2009)

Moin leute,
Ich suche eine gute brandungsrute(steckrute) bis zu 130€!!??Hatte vorher 2 Cormoran carb-o-star sea de luxe(ist mir tatsächlich einer raufgefallen#q!!) und war echt zufrieden!!
Jetzt sind mir 2 ruten ins Auge gefallen Nr.1 surfmaster von cormoran 2.imperial Surf von D.A.M!!Hat jemand erfahrung mit diesen ruten oder kennt ähnliche???Es dürfen keine "Fahnenmäste"sein und müssen Wg von 200g gut bewältigen!!!
Danke im voraus
Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian G (17. März 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Brandungsrute????!!!*

2 Okuma Synex,passt 320m,0,40 rauf!!
Ich schau mal was es für ruten sind,wenn´s passt meld ich mich auf jedem fall!!!


----------



## baltic25 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Brandungsrute????!!!*



Sebastian G schrieb:


> 2 Okuma Synex,passt 320m,0,40 rauf!!
> Ich schau mal was es für ruten sind,wenn´s passt meld ich mich auf jedem fall!!!


 
Was willst du mit 3,20m Brandungsruten????;+Sie sollten schon die 4,00m haben
Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## baltic25 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Brandungsrute????!!!*

sorry...ich glaub du meinst die Rolle|rotwerden...Asche über mein Haupt...


----------



## celler (18. März 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Brandungsrute????!!!*

shimano beastmaster 4.25 m kostenpunkt um die 130 euro
dazu die shimano biomaster 8000 als rolle und der angelspaß kann los gehen ;-)


----------



## Tino (19. März 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Brandungsrute????!!!*

Hallo Sebastian

Ich fische die Cormoran Surfmaster seit etwa 3 Jahren.

Richtig geil die Dinger.:l
Schön langes Handteil (guter Hebel beim werfen)
Soviel Kraft bei dem Preis (habe damals 99€ pro Rute bezahlt)und dem Rutengewicht (520gr)

Wurfgewicht kann ich bestätigen was draufsteht.

Werfe auch mit 230gr. volle Pulle.( 1,93m bei 110kg)

Stecken die Ruten locker weg.

Wie gesagt:für das Geld machste nichts falsch

Ist meine Erfahrung - keine Gesetzmäßigkeit !!!


----------



## gluefix (19. März 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Brandungsrute????!!!*

1. Shimano Beastmaster Surf (rund 130-150 €)
2. Shimano Forcemaster Surf (rund 120 €)
3. DAM Super Natural Surf (rund 130-150 € )

...das sind einige wirklich vernünftige Ruten, bei denen sich das Geld lohnt auszugeben ! Das meiste in der Preisklasse darunter ist Schrott (meine Meinung).


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. März 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Brandungsrute????!!!*



baltic25 schrieb:


> Was willst du mit 3,20m Brandungsruten????;+Sie sollten schon die 4,00m haben
> Gruß
> Baltic25


 
Richtig lesen!!! Da war von Rollen und deren Fassungsvermögen die Rede


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. März 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Brandungsrute????!!!*



gluefix schrieb:


> 1. Shimano Beastmaster Surf (rund 130-150 €)
> 2. Shimano Forcemaster Surf (rund 120 €)
> 3. DAM Super Natural Surf (rund 130-150 € )
> 
> ...das sind einige wirklich vernünftige Ruten, bei denen sich das Geld lohnt auszugeben ! Das meiste in der Preisklasse darunter ist Schrott (meine Meinung).


 

Beast- und Forcemaster hat ich in der Hand, auf der Wiese und am Wasser, bei der Beasmaster passen lt Katalog und Natur die Eckdaten, aber beim Werfen und Fischen haben die mir gar nicht gefallen, sind im Mittelteil zu weich, dadurch hängen sie beim Werfen durch und die Bißanzeige hat mir auch nicht gefallen. Die Forcmaster ist so schon Schrott. Leider baut Shimano in der Preislange nichts Vernüftiges, wie damals die Aeros und Stradicruten(gut und recht günstig) mehr. Darüber ist das kein Problem, was Ordentliches für mehr Geld zu bekommen. Die DAM hatte ich mangels Interesse nicht in der Hand, hab seit meinen ersten Erfahrungen mit DAM nichts mehr von denen gekauft und erstrecht nicht nach der ersten Pleite. Das Geld würde ich nie für ne DAM Rute ausgeben, da kaufe ich lieber gebraucht Shimano/Daiwa. Die Surfmaster von Cormoran macht auch einen guten Eindruck, die Blackstars aber auch. Die liegen aber etwas über deinem Budget ca 170 €. Wie sieht es mit Daiwa Jet Sport aus, die hab ich bei einem Händler in meiner Nähe für ca 130 € gesehen. Hab da selber einen Satz von, die sind etwas anders wie meine Shimano Ruten, haben aber auch ne gute Spitzenaktion und ordentlich Dampf im Mittelteil und die Bißanzeige ist selbst für Platten tauglich.


----------



## schrauber78 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Brandungsrute????!!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150745

Da steht zwar was von Bootsruten, aber die Gute hat sich da ein wenig geirrt. Das sind den Abmaßen nach eindeutig Brandungsruten (und garnit mal so schlechte)


----------



## gluefix (20. März 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Brandungsrute????!!!*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Beast- und Forcemaster hat ich in der Hand, auf der Wiese und am Wasser, bei der Beasmaster passen lt Katalog und Natur die Eckdaten, aber beim Werfen und Fischen haben die mir gar nicht gefallen, sind im Mittelteil zu weich, dadurch hängen sie beim Werfen durch und die Bißanzeige hat mir auch nicht gefallen. Die Forcmaster ist so schon Schrott. Leider baut Shimano in der Preislange nichts Vernüftiges, wie damals die Aeros und Stradicruten(gut und recht günstig) mehr. Darüber ist das kein Problem, was Ordentliches für mehr Geld zu bekommen. Die DAM hatte ich mangels Interesse nicht in der Hand, hab seit meinen ersten Erfahrungen mit DAM nichts mehr von denen gekauft und erstrecht nicht nach der ersten Pleite. Das Geld würde ich nie für ne DAM Rute ausgeben, da kaufe ich lieber gebraucht Shimano/Daiwa. Die Surfmaster von Cormoran macht auch einen guten Eindruck, die Blackstars aber auch. Die liegen aber etwas über deinem Budget ca 170 €. Wie sieht es mit Daiwa Jet Sport aus, die hab ich bei einem Händler in meiner Nähe für ca 130 € gesehen. Hab da selber einen Satz von, die sind etwas anders wie meine Shimano Ruten, haben aber auch ne gute Spitzenaktion und ordentlich Dampf im Mittelteil und die Bißanzeige ist selbst für Platten tauglich.



Naja weich oder nicht weich ist relativ. Ich finde die Beastmaster schon stramm und würde sagen das die Blackstars keinesfalls härter ist (In der Hand im "Biegetest" gehabt). Natürlich gibt es bei Ruten ein open end nach oben. Hier wird ja nach einer guten Rute bis 130 € gesucht und nicht nach dem Optimum. Aber mal ehrlich, wenn ich eine Rute für 500 € habe, werde ich damit nicht mehr oder größere Fische fangen. Das ist meiner Meinung was, was zum sehen und gesehen werden (wenn man sich in dem Bereich genügend auskennt) geeignet ist. Eine Rute ist ein Werkzeug für mich und muss sich in der Praxis bewähren. Bezüglich Bisserkennung: Beim Brandungsangeln haken sich die Fische gewöhnlich von selbst |kopfkrat. Was fischt du denn eigentlich #c. 

Gruß Benni


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. März 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Brandungsrute????!!!*



gluefix schrieb:


> Naja weich oder nicht weich ist relativ. Ich finde die Beastmaster schon stramm und würde sagen das die Blackstars keinesfalls härter ist (In der Hand im "Biegetest" gehabt). Natürlich gibt es bei Ruten ein open end nach oben. Hier wird ja nach einer guten Rute bis 130 € gesucht und nicht nach dem Optimum. Aber mal ehrlich, wenn ich eine Rute für 500 € habe, werde ich damit nicht mehr oder größere Fische fangen. Das ist meiner Meinung was, was zum sehen und gesehen werden (wenn man sich in dem Bereich genügend auskennt) geeignet ist. Eine Rute ist ein Werkzeug für mich und muss sich in der Praxis bewähren. Bezüglich Bisserkennung: Beim Brandungsangeln haken sich die Fische gewöhnlich von selbst |kopfkrat. Was fischt du denn eigentlich #c.
> 
> Gruß Benni


 
Hi
da ich den Vorgänger der Beastmaster, die Technium auch schon hatte und mir da auch das recht weich Mittelteil mißfallen hatte. Ein Bekannter hatte das gleiche Problem nachdem er als Bruch-Ersatz für eine Diaflash von Shimano eine Beastmaster bekam; machte er den Fehler dazu noch eine Zweite zu kaufen. Die Enttäuschung kam bei ersten Einsatz, Resultat bei Ebay verklappt. Blackstar CM vorallem 2 tlg sind schon recht stramm, und deutlich härter im Mittelteil wie Beastmaster. und werden nicht für 500 € sondern für ca 150-170 € verkauft. Klar ist eine Rute nie allein für den Fangerfolg verantworlich, da der Fisch ja am Haken/Vorfach hängt und nicht an der Rute. Die Rute sieht er erst bei Landen Das mit meist Selberhaken stelle ich bis aufs Plattenangeln mal in Frage, da wir es oft genug erlebt haben, dass die Dorsche nicht immer selber hingen, sondern im richtigen Moment noch angeschlagen werden mußten. Da tut sich eine gute Bißanzeige in der Spitze und gerade bei bißl mehr Wind schon nicht schlecht und da haperte es hat bei Techium und Bestmaster etwas, weil Mittelteil mitwackelt. Richtig sind Angel(vorallem Brandungs)-ruten Werkzeuge und nicht für Vitrinen oder Ähnliches (Wobei bis vor kurzem stand da noch eine Shimano Kisu 4,05 m Cx).
Aber es gibt Gute und Schlechte und meist auch in einer Preislage nebeneinander. Dazu kommt auch noch, wie die Rute zum Angler paßt bzw. gehandhabt wird und dieser damit zurecht kommt. Meine Meinung ist halt, was Shimano in der angesprochenen Preislage momentan anbieten ist Murks(mag dem einen oder anderen die Bestmaster gefallen, ich kenn genug einschließlich mir, die sie nicht mögen), da schließe ich auch noch diesen Speedmaster-Knüppel mit ein, selten so unförmige Brandungsruten gesehen.

was ich fische möchtest wissen:
Ich fische noch die guten alten Shimano Ruten

2x Shimano AERO CAST SP BX 4,25 m 2004 Japanprogramm
3x Shimano Twin Power Surf SF BX 4,25m Japanprogramm
2x Shimano Surf Custom SF CX 4,25 m 200 gr.(Silber) Japanprogramm
1x HI-Power Surf Custom Sf CX 4,25 m 3. Plattfischrute
2x Daiwa TournamentX 13M +Daiwa HT7 Multis
2x Daiwa Tournament plus AWT 13M

die ersten drei Ruten sind wirklich stramm und haben im Mittelteil keine Schwächen, wie Beastmaster und Technium.
Die Surf Customs sind sexy Plattfischruten und hat trotzdem Druck für leichte Ententeichwetter bis 200 gr bei 440 gr. Eigengewicht 

Rollen:
3x die guten alten Shimano Biomaster 12000 Xt (sind nicht totzukriegen und das seit 10 Jahren)
2x Daiwa Tournament ISO Entoh 4500 Japanmodell (für die leichten CX Ruten)
1 x Daiwa Tournament 35 i Casting für die 3. CX
2x Daiwa HT7 

und keine von den Ruten (bis auf die Tournament-Multirollenruten) hat mich mehr wie das hier gesteckte Budget gekostet, gewußt wie


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. März 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Brandungsrute????!!!*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150745
> 
> Da steht zwar was von Bootsruten, aber die Gute hat sich da ein wenig geirrt. Das sind den Abmaßen nach eindeutig Brandungsruten (und garnit mal so schlechte)


 

ja stimmt sind Surfruten, weil Coast heißt Küste und nicht Boot und die Buchtstaben SU einen auch auf Surf kommen lassen könnten und nicht eine Teilbezeichnung für russ. Kampfflugzeuge. Da aber dreiteilig auf dem Boot max. nur zum Ausleger taugen. Da sie aber auch noch von Sportex und nur 2 von 3 gleich, sau-schwer unhandlich, von der Bauart und Material seit Jahren veraltet sind weis ich nicht. Ich kenn keinen, der sich noch damit die Arme/Schultern quält. Außerdem will die Gute da soviel Knete /sprich fast Neupreis für haben, dass Du sie neu kaufen könntest, wenn DU es nur wolltest bzw. ordentliche Ruten und das hier gesetzte Budget nicht und dann nur für eine reichen würde und die andere Rolle muß Single bleiben


----------

